# Help identifying year and model



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm trying to meet with a guy that claims to have an OCR 3 for sale. He has sent me one picture via text. I found matching photos online and hope you guys can tell my what model year it might be. From what little info I've found it seems as though Giant changed the color scheme every year. These aren't pictures of the actual bike but they are the same color scheme.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's a 2005


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd put that closer to an 02, or 03. The 05's had the metallic fade.


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

It's not a 2002. The 2002 OCRs had cro-mo forks, and 1" quill stems. It's tough to see the fork real well, but it's defintely not a quill stem.

It could be a 2005. The paint schemes were different for each bike, i.e. the OCR 1 had a different paint scheme than the OCR 2 and OCR 3.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

It's a 2005. I've still got the brochure.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

As much as I want the bike I don't think that this will happen. I was supposed to meet up with "Josh" earlier in the week. He called and canceled last minute, telling me that he forgot that he had to go to court but that he would be back home by 2:30. I tried contacting him that afternoon for an address. He finally sent me a text around 5:00, apologizing and saying that court took longer than he expected. I asked if we could meet the next day and he agreed. The following morning I sent him a text and got no response. I called but whatever cell service he has doesn't have voice mail. I tried several times throughout the day and he never answered. By the following day the phone number went straight to a recording saying that the number was not available. Never heard from him again. I'd guess that his court case didn't go as well as he had hoped. Gotta love Craigslist...


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> I'd put that closer to an 02, or 03. The 05's had the metallic fade.


I had to edit my post, but I was initially in total agreement with you (I have a 2005 TCR, and tested several OCRs).... But only the TCRc and OCRc (carbon frames) had the fade.

This one is an aluminum frame, and very likely a 2005.

Edit to add: the '03/'04 TCRc (carbons) did have a paint scheme similar to this. I believe the blue/silver on black was the TCRc 1.


----------

